# Mit Eclipse läuft Programm, über Konsole leider nicht



## Kampfsenf (13. Sep 2004)

hallo,
ich habe mit einer kollegin kalaha mit eclipse programmiert, da läuft das programm. wenn ich es aber ganz normal in der konsole ausführen will, dann findet der compiler mindestens 50 fehler. weiss einer warum das so ist???die fehler heissen dann alle: could not resolve symbol...


----------



## foobar (14. Sep 2004)

Verwendest du in deinem Programm irgendwelche Packages, die nicht im Classpath liegen?


----------



## Kampfsenf (14. Sep 2004)

also ich verwende ein package, hab das aber in jeder klasse oben angegeben...


----------



## Pulvertoastman (14. Sep 2004)

Kampfsenf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich es aber ganz normal in der konsole ausführen will, dann findet der compiler mindestens 50 fehler. weiss einer warum das so ist???die fehler heissen dann alle: could not resolve symbol...



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was du willst. Du kannst das Programm doch in eclipse compilieren und dann auf der Konsole ausführen lassen. Dazu musst du es nicht noch auf der Console compilieren.


----------



## Kampfsenf (14. Sep 2004)

aber ich würde es trotzdem gerne auf der konsole ohne fehler kompilieren können...

aber btw hab das grad versucht, aber da geht wenn ich die main aisführen will nur ein editorfenster auf... :?:


----------

